# Re: Barrel Break In



## StandHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Barrel Break In*

I just ordered and received a new Winchester Model 70 Supergrade in 270 Winchester about a week ago, and I was wondering what some of the shooters on here thought about the subject of "barrel break in".  I've read a lot of articles from a lot of different shooters on the subject and the opinions are wide and varied as to its utility and the way to go about it.

I did a search on this subject on the GON forums and couldn't really find any discussion on it. I'm sure it's been discussed before on here, but again I guess I'm not looking in the right place.

Anyway, I'm about to install a new Leupold VX-3   3 - 9 x 40mm scope on the rifle with some Talley lightweight rings.  Once I do that, I'll bore sight it and then it'll be off to the range for sight in.

I've never really done what I would call a true barrel break-in procedure before on a new rifle.  I have just usually shot a 3-shot string and let the barrel cool off before shooting again until I got the scope zeroed the way I wanted it.  Once I get home, I give the rifle a good cleaning with powder solvent and oil, and that's been about it.  I've never seemed to have what I would call "accuracy issues" with my other rifles, but then again, I'm a hunter and don't need my rifle to perform like a competitive benchrest shooter in a 1000 yd F-class competition.  The reason, I've mainly been interested in it, is that a lot of people prescribe to the fact that it reduces barrel fouling later and makes the rifle easier to clean.

Anyway, I've read the pros and cons of it. Some really good shooters have made comments I've read, that say it's a myth and one shouldn't have to break in a barrel. There are many others that say absolutely you should.  So I was wondering what some of the seasoned shooters on this board recommend and what are your break-in procedures for a new rifle?

I was gonna contact the Winchester service department to see if they have a recommended procedure for their new rifles, but also wanted as many opinions as I could get.

Thanks in advance and God Bless all


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 2, 2009)

Clean it well.
Shoot it.
Don't let it overheat.
Pass a patch between groups.
Clean it well when finished shooting.
Protect it when in storage (oil).
Foul before hunting.
Know the cold bore zero.

No need to be super anal.  Many pros will state improper cleaning methods do more damage than shooting.

Enjoy that fine Winchester!


----------



## jbroadnax (Jul 2, 2009)

This is pretty much I what I have always done.  Although I don't know if I would shoot it 50 times.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjbnYm_HmXg


----------



## StandHunter (Jul 6, 2009)

*Barrel Break-In*

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I think in talking with most people who shoot a lot, the general consensus is don't over-do it.  Their feeling is that you can damage a barrel by over doing it with the harsh chemicals, especially the ammonia based solvents, like Sweets or Barnes CR-10.

FWIW, I spoke with a Winchester rep, and surprisingly, they do recommend a barrel break-in procedure.  Their recommended method is to shoot once then clean once for the first 5 shots, and then shoot 10 and clean once for 2 cycles, for a total of 25 shots.  After that, the factory rep says the barrel should be good to go.

Any of you have any experience with the KG line of gun cleaning products.  Have heard some good things about their stuff.  Their copper remover (KG12) is supposed to be really good, and is ammonia free, not that it probably matters too much as long as you don't let it sit in the barrel for more than 15 minutes, and flush it out good.  In need of some new cleaning solvents, so I thought I might give the "KG system" a try.

Anyway, got the Leupold scope mounted on a new set of hand-lapped Talley lightweight mounts and bore-sighted. Just need to get to the range and get it tuned in.

Again, thanks for the recs and good shooting.


----------



## WTM45 (Jul 6, 2009)

You don't need to use a copper remover unless you have a copper buildup.
Don't overthink things.  Enjoy that fine rifle!


----------



## jglenn (Jul 7, 2009)

KG stuff is great . very underrated

the KG12 works very well as does their carbon cleaner and bore paste.


the KG12 may well be the best out there for removing copper


----------



## miles58 (Jul 8, 2009)

Were it me, I would clean the barrel to bare metal making sure no copper was in it and then I would put in Ultra Bore Coat, run five through it, clean with just patches and a milder copper remover like Shooters Choice and then five more through it.  Patch it out after that and you should be good for the life of the barrel.


----------

